# Touches Win+R et équivalence



## Mamacoco (22 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je connais encore assez mal l'environnement MAC et j'aurai donc une petite question.
Est-il possible de capturer l'appui sur les touches clavier Windows + R (ce qui correspond sous Windows à la fenêtre d'exécution rapide) et d'y fournir une équivalence sur Mac. Doit-on faire cela au niveau d'une configuration système, l'installation d'un logiciel déjà existant ou le développement d'un deamon particulier (le développement ne me fait pas peur si c'est le cas, mais je me pose déjà la question de la faisabilité).

Merci par avance pour votre aide dans ma quête à éclaircir tout cela !


Mamacoco


----------



## ntx (22 Septembre 2011)

Mamacoco a dit:


> ce qui correspond sous Windows à la *fenêtre d'exécution rapide*


C'est quoi ce truc ?  Tu sais que tu t'adresses à des gens qui n'utilisent pas Windows :rateau:


----------

